# Black dot/spot on my egg.



## Mexicanbirdman (Apr 20, 2011)

So my cockatiel pair laid a clutch of six eggs. It has been a ridiculously long about two months since they laid the eggs. I read it takes about 2o ish days for it to hatch. The cockatiel pair have had babies before but in the 2o ish time period. The pair does care for the eggs- well for some. one day i saw a egg outside with a crack and it was outside the nest so i threw it away (smelled rotten). Well on to my question, there are five eggs now inside the nest box so i checked online how to check if they're fertile by candling them. I dont have candles so i used a lamp. Is it okay? and i checked all the eggs and i only see a black dot on one of the eggs thats it no veins or nothing or i think , is it my eye or the lamp? And what does it mean? I checked some of the eggs too and did not see a "spider" or veins, heart pumps black what i saw is something i think was like black water?- moving as i turn the egg around.

*I washed my hands before touching them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you candle them again and post photos? sounds like your eggs arent good no more, but photos will help and better experts will chime in on this. just what i think, but i am not as much of an expert on breeding as some others


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like they are DIS. Candling them and posting pictures may help us figure out what went wrong for you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here are some helpful illustrations...click on them for a larger view.


----------



## Mexicanbirdman (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much srtiels, according to your 3rd picture my embryo died  (blood ring)


----------

